# Sthil 410C Brush Cutter



## Partner stallwort (Aug 4, 2020)

Sthil FS410c - Beast of a machine BUT after doing loads with it I thought I should now look at what I need to get/do/think about before putting it to bed for the winter. Just thinking ahead. And after some looking up, greasing the trimmer head bearing is a must.

Which is when the problems started. All the vids show a small nut that you undo and then screw up the bearing grease tube and squeeze a little in. Job done. Except the 410c doesn't have a nut there just a logo'd blanking plate. And nothing else. On another forum there is a whiff of "maybe its greased for life to prevent over greasing". Ive never heard of such a thing but ok. The old adage is any grease is better than no grease but I have the correct grease just no where to shove it.

Any ideas .... no wait .... specific to the sthil bearing please.


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 4, 2020)

Partner stallwort said:


> On another forum there is a whiff of "maybe its greased for life to prevent over greasing".


That`s right, the newer gearheads have a lifetime grease filling in it.


----------



## Partner stallwort (Aug 4, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> That`s right, the newer gearheads have a lifetime grease filling in it.


Yup thank you for the reply. Since then had the same info direct from sthil. 



Thanks for getting in touch.



The FS410C now comes with sealed for life gear boxes so no need for any grease. It was changed a year so ago due to a large proportion been over or under greased both as bad as each other.



I hope this answers your question



Kind Regards

*Tom Eadie
Product Trainer, Technologies & Product Advisor*
Andreas Stihl Limited


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Interesting thread. Good stuff to know.


----------

